# GEMS Accommodations



## iheartjax (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been offered a package for GEMS. In a brief discussion they said they provided accommodations in Motor City but did not provide money to use on your choice of housing. Anyone been able to negotiate to change their housing location or to get the money to spend on their housing of choice? Thanks!


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

iheartjax said:


> I have been offered a package for GEMS. In a brief discussion they said they provided accommodations in Motor City but did not provide money to use on your choice of housing. Anyone been able to negotiate to change their housing location or to get the money to spend on their housing of choice? Thanks!


Most GEMS schools are moving away from that. Which school? Just you or are you coming with dependents?


----------



## iheartjax (Jul 16, 2011)

justlooking said:


> Most GEMS schools are moving away from that. Which school? Just you or are you coming with dependents?


GWA. I already live in Dubai with my husband and we pay for our apartment out of pocket because his company did not provide off-base housing allowance.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

iheartjax said:


> GWA. I already live in Dubai with my husband and we pay for our apartment out of pocket because his company did not provide off-base housing allowance.


Can you PM me? I can give you more details off list.


----------



## iheartjax (Jul 16, 2011)

I PMed you, not sure if you got it. Thanks!


----------



## Need2KnowDXB (Jun 12, 2012)

iheartjax said:


> I have been offered a package for GEMS. In a brief discussion they said they provided accommodations in Motor City but did not provide money to use on your choice of housing. Anyone been able to negotiate to change their housing location or to get the money to spend on their housing of choice? Thanks!


I have been offered with GEMS school and wouldn't give housing allowance only housing apartment. What did you end up getting at the end an apartment or the money


----------



## Need2KnowDXB (Jun 12, 2012)

iheartjax said:


> I PMed you, not sure if you got it. Thanks!


Could you give me more details too


----------



## iheartjax (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup, it was a no go on housing allowance. Would not even entertain the idea of negotiating even though I have valid reasons. So I take the apt. in Motor City or pay for my own housing.


----------



## Need2KnowDXB (Jun 12, 2012)

justlooking said:


> Can you PM me? I can give you more details off list.


Can you give me more details with the housing


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Need2KnowDXB said:


> Can you give me more details with the housing


PM me with any questions you have. I'll try to help.


----------



## writergirl (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi , 

I was wondering if you couls give me any info you have on GEMS teachers accomodation in sharjah ? I will be joing kindergatren starters this april. 

Thanks !


----------

